# Municipal Pay?



## Delta3 (Oct 1, 2006)

besides state, does anyone happen to know what the highest paying muni pd job in the state is?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Quincy????


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

Cambridge is definitely up there.


----------



## HPD104 (Jan 12, 2006)

Westford pays pretty well too. 48 an hour on Details.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Buford T said:


> Quincy????


We're up there, along with Cambridge. The caveat, as with the state police, is that a degree is absolutely essential get into the higher pay brackets.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

RustyShackleford said:


> Cambridge is definitely up there.


I don't know if this still applies in the People's Republic of Cambridge anymore but, I believe they had language written into their older contracts that said they had to be one of the "Top 5" compensated agencies in the state. If another town signed a new contract and Cambridge fell out of the top 5, they automatically got a raise without bargaining? Does anyone remember this?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

RustyShackleford said:


> Cambridge is definitely up there.


Yup, I believe they are the top of the food chain.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Let us not forget the boys and girls in Taunton!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Harvard PD $47,982 + Quinn (current contract expired)
Not the highest on the food chain, but divide pay by calls for service!!!!
That's about $15,994/call....Just kidding boys and girls...don't start tossin' grievances at me


----------

